# first attempt at a handle



## DSChief (Aug 14, 2013)

It is plain to see, that i have minimal woodworking skills, but this wood shed find needed new shoes.







This was the before shot.


----------



## andre s (Aug 14, 2013)

very cool. do you know the maker? looks maybe like an old dexter. what wood did you use?
i have a soft spot for knives that would have otherwise stayed unused. 
This one looks ready to go again:thumbsup:


----------



## DSChief (Aug 14, 2013)

Wood is left over Red Oak, from a DIY Towel Rack I did for the wife. Have no idea as to the maker of the knife, it was so heavily rusted & pitted, no markings survived.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 14, 2013)

looks good to me, solid work


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 14, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> looks good to me, solid work



+1


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2013)

You are way ahead of me there, looks nice.

Stefan


----------



## tripleq (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks great. You should be proud.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 15, 2013)

You're totally screwed!
Looks good, but you've just found your way down another rabbit hole that exists inside the KKF rabbit hole. 
I say in 3 months time you'll be sitting up till the wee hours of the mornin' looking at wood and selecting mosaic pins.
Keep up the good work, seriously-looks good!


----------



## DSChief (Aug 15, 2013)

i thank you for the kind words, But you All must be used car salesmen , BS comes way too easy for you.


----------



## andre s (Aug 16, 2013)

If you're dissatisfied with your work, I would suggest a few rounds of finish sanding. As far as I can tell, the hard work / talented part of it is already done. In my mind, the rest of it is all about patience (nice thing about not trying to make a buck out of it). This part can be done while watching tv, smoking a pipe, listening to someone talk about their day...whatever. Point is, this part doesn't require as much focus, just look down and check your work every once in awhile: 
All by hand, I would use 120 grit paper until all the parts seem smooth and/or symmetrical from every angle. The nice thing with western handles is that they're much more forgiving when it comes to rounded and sinuous lines formed by "cushiony" hand sanding. You can trust your hand to feel how smooth it's getting without looking at the handle much. When you're happy with the basic geometry, go to 400 grit, then 600 and you can finish with 800. Slap on some watco's teak oil with a rag, wipe it down 45mins later, apply more teak oil, wipe it down for good 15mins later. Let it dry for 24hrs and you're all set.
my :2cents:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> You're totally screwed!
> Looks good, but you've just found your way down another rabbit hole that exists inside the KKF rabbit hole.
> I say in 3 months time you'll be sitting up till the wee hours of the mornin' looking at wood and selecting mosaic pins.
> Keep up the good work, seriously-looks good!



+1 LOL
Looks great!


----------

